# Arizona Aquatic Gardens?



## ginagv

Does anyone have any experiences with these people? They have a nice website and stuff and I was thinking about getting some things from them. I have sent 2 emails with questions, and never got a reply. Today I tried to call them.. they are about 45 mins away from where I live, so I was trying to see if I could avoid shipping by going and picking up my order, easier on me and the plants/fish and I could spend more money with them rather than setting aside $35-50 for shipping... but they never answered on their main line, and the other voice line they listed said the mailbox was full and click.

This kind of set up a red flag with me.. so I was wondering if anyone has had experience with them or knows of anyone's experiences with them

thanks in advance for your time,

Gina


----------



## redchigh

I almost ordered from them once..

They had a really great deal on bag buddies (used for shipping). 400ct bottle for $3, on clearence.

I couldn't get the checkout to work, so I called them to order. I told them what I wanted, and they said "What? We can't sell them for that! Ha ha ha!"

Within 2 minutes, the website was changed back. Isn't there a law against false advertising?


----------



## Romad

I say it's worth the trip to check them out. Nothing like hands on experience whether it's fishies or plants.

Good luck and let us know how they are.


----------



## JasonI

I ordered from them a long time ago. There shipping cost were a little to expensive they did have quick shipping though. I bought plants and shrimp from them at the time everything arrived in perfect condition. They seem to always have sales but I was a little dissapointed in the shipping charges as well and the fact that you had to order I believe it was $35-$40 dollars worth of products before they can ship to you. At the time I ordered around a year ago or more the shipping was even more expensive then now. They would also bill you seperately for shipping after the products were shipped to you so it was another reason that I think I never ordered from them again. I live very far from them so I guess if you live nearby they should at least allow you to pick up your merchandise unless that is where they make there profits. I'm really not sure I would like to see where they are to see if there plants are growned emerged or submerged because I do recall some plants didn't do so well when placed in my aquarium. I try to buy most my plants now from a pet shop that I can go to. I did here quite a few people say in this forum that they have tried "Sweet Aquatics" though I have never personally delt with them but many here say they have had good experiences with them and once I emailed him with a question and did recieve a reply from them in a day or so. I do however find "Arizona Aquatic Gardens" very informative with there plant species under the particulair plant and or fish you are looking for on there web- site. I would try to reach them again and find out if I can place an oreder to pick up if I were you. Good luck whatever you get to do with them they do have a very nice selection of plants and some rare fish as well.


----------



## Calmwaters

I have never heard of Arizona but I have used both sweetaquatics and aquariumplants.com they are both good places to buy from. Sweetaquatics has better prices on plants and shipping but they can take over a week to ship. Aquariumplants.com is a tiny bit more expensive plant and shipping wise but they are much faster shipping. So if your in a hurry go with them if not go with sweetaquatics.


----------

